

Great day for Freedom Of Science - fun2have
http://jackofkent.blogspot.com/

======
stilist
Which entry am I supposed to be reading for this news? All of them?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
It was originally the one dated October 14th, but things have now changed
dramatically with the BCA defaming Simon Singh.

As with all legal proceedings there is a lot going on.

[http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=simon+singh+chiropractors+l...](http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=simon+singh+chiropractors+libel+sued)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Outstandingly good news for science, and partly - we suspect - due to the
enormous attention this has been receiving in the blogosphere.

